

[Paulslist] Looking for room in startup appt / house - chris_l

I'm taking my startup effort to the bay area from abroad for three months, starting soon. I'm looking for a room to live and hack in, the company of other founders is of course preferred. So if you have space left and would consider subletting, email me christopher.laux [at] web.de
======
pierrebombay
I'd like to visit for a couple of days, probably around May 28th and 29th. If
you are willing to spare an empty couch or space on the floor please email me
too: pierrebombay [at] gmail [dot] com

------
zkinion
hahahahahahah Paulslist. I like the sound of that. :)

Yeah, living with other startup founders would be awesome. Email me too.
zkinion@outrunpoker.com

